# jouer des coudes



## Gemmenita

Bonjour,

"À la réception il y avait tellement de monde autour du buffet qu'il fallait *jouer des coudes* pour y accéder."

Est-ce qu'on peut dire:

- Vite, on va rater le train.
-Mais tu vois la foule devant le guichet.
-Alors,* jouons* des coudes!

Merci bp d'avance


----------



## rolmich

Grammaticalement oui bien sur, sauf qu'il y a une différence de taille :
- autour d'un buffet, il n'y a pas de file d'attente (de queue en langage populaire), simplement un attroupement qu'on va devoir affronter si l'on veut manger quelque chose.
- à l'inverse, devant le guichet de la gare il y a une file d'attente, et là... pas question de jouer des coudes !


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup rolmich! Oui, vous avez raison: on fait la queue devant un guichet, donc pas la peine de jouer des coudes! Moi, j'ai seulement écrit un exemple en hâte, sans faire attention aux détails! 

Mais puisque vous avez dit "Grammaticalement" c'est correct, ça veut dire que dans la conversation c'est pas très utilisé?


----------



## rolmich

Non, j'ai simplement voulu dire que dans l'exemple donné (une file d'attente), l'expression ne s'utiliserait pas bien que grammaticalement correcte.


----------



## Comtois

En effet, _jouer des coudes_ est une expression courante pour _se frayer un passage_ à travers la foule.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci bp à tous mais pourriez-vous me rassurer qu'on peut dire finalement:

*Jouons* des coudes! *Joue* des coudes! *Jouez* des coudes! *Qu'il joue* des coudes!

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça me paraît un peu bizarre de le conjuguer!


----------



## jann

Ces conjugaisons de _jouer_ à l'impératif sont correctes.


----------



## matoupaschat

Chaton.marchande said:


> *Jouons des coudes! Joue des coudes! Jouez des coudes! Qu'il joue des coudes!*
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça me paraît un peu bizarre de le conjuguer!


Exact et bien observé ! Je n'utiliserais jamais ces formes pour inciter quelqu'un à se frayer un chemin, je dirai "Il faut, vous devez, etc., jouer des coudes".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

matoupaschat said:


> Exact et bien observé ! Je n'utiliserais jamais ces formes pour inciter quelqu'un à se frayer un chemin, je dirai "Il faut, vous devez, etc., jouer des coudes".


Idem !  Sous cette forme * "jouons des coudes !" ça donne pour moi un petit effet comique que tu ne recherches sûrement pas.  Par contre, pas de problème pour utiliser son participe présent (_jouant_ des coudes...etc).


----------



## Comtois

D'accord aussi, même si, comme dit jann, ces formulations sont parfaitement correctes : elles ne sont pas très naturelles.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Comtois said:


> D'accord aussi, même si, comme dit jann, ces formulations sont parfaitement correctes : elles ne sont pas très naturelles.


 Le français n'étant pas sa langue maternelle, elle ne s'était pas mouillée et avait intelligemment joué la prudence en renvoyant notre chaton commerçant à la _conjugaison_ du verbe _jouer_. Mais ce n'était pas la question ! 
Pour un Français, l'utilisation de l'impératif avec cette expression n'est _absolument pas_ naturelle.
(Salut jann !  )


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec matoupaschat et Karine (bonjour ). Moi aussi, je trouverais bien curieux de conjuguer l'expression.

Sauf que j'ai plus souvent entendu «_ jouer *du* coude _». 

Variante régionale? À moins que ce soit parce qu'on se sert d'un coude à la fois (gauche, droite, gauche, droite)?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nico 


Nicomon said:


> [...]
> Sauf que j'ai plus souvent entendu «_ jouer *du* coude _».
> 
> Variante régionale? À moins que ce soit parce qu'on se sert d'un coude à la fois (gauche, droite, gauche, droite)?


Ah oui, c'est peut-être régional. Québec seulement ou ailleurs aussi ?
Chez moi on ne se mouche pas _du_ coude (quand on se la pète, qu'on est prétentieux) ou on se pousse _du_ coude (pour ne pas rire !) ou encore on lève _le_ coude (pour boire un coup), mais on joue _des_ coudes (pour se frayer un chemin).


----------



## Nicomon

On dit aussi _lever le coude_ et _se pousser du coude... _mais _ne pas se moucher du coude _(que je connaissais) est moins courant. 

Il m'arrive aussi de me « _mettre un doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude _» (quand je me trompe royalement). 

Ici on _se serre les coudes_, mais _on joue du coude_.  
En fait, Andidote  le liste comme_ jouer des coudes_, avec cette petite Note : Peut s'écrire : jouer du coude ou jouer des coudes. 
J'ai peut-être confondu avec le sens figuré. 


> jouer des coudes
> Se frayer un passage dans une foule. Un spectateur qui joue *des* coudes pour se rapprocher de la scène.
> FIGURÉ – Agir sans se soucier d’autrui pour arriver à ses fins. Il a dû jouer *du* coude pour obtenir ce poste convoité.


----------



## matoupaschat

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Chez moi on ne se mouche pas _du_ coude (quand on se la pète, qu'on est prétentieux) ou on se pousse _du_ coude (pour ne pas rire !) ou encore on lève _le_ coude (pour boire un coup), mais on joue _des_ coudes (pour se frayer un chemin).


Idem chez moi !

EDIT : Mais tout compte fait, je pense avoir aussi entendu comme le suggère Nicomon ))


> FIGURÉ – Agir sans se soucier d’autrui pour arriver à ses fins. Il a dû jouer *du coude pour obtenir ce poste convoité*


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans mon esprit, l'utilisation de cette expression correspondrait plutôt à une description (celle de faits) qu'à une _intention_. Cela ne me viendrait par exemple jamais à l'idée de dire "Tiens ! Et si on jouait des coudes aujourd'hui ?" !


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec les autres pour dire que l'impératif de cette expression serait inattendu et curieux.



Nicomon said:


> Sauf que j'ai plus souvent entendu «_ jouer *du* coude _». Variante régionale? À moins que ce soit parce qu'on se sert d'un coude à la fois (gauche, droite, gauche, droite)?


Variante régionale sans doute, que je n'avais encore jamais entendue pour ma part. (Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait tant de manchots au Québec… )


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Variante régionale sans doute, que je n'avais encore jamais entendue pour ma part. (Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait tant de manchots au Québec… )


  Ben non, c'est comme j'ai écrit plus haut.  C'est parce qu'on joue d'un coude à la fois.


----------



## Gemmenita

jann said:


> Ces conjugaisons de _jouer_ à l'impératif sont correctes.





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Le français n'étant pas sa langue maternelle, elle ne s'était pas mouillée et avait intelligemment joué la prudence en renvoyant notre chaton commerçant à la _conjugaison_ du verbe _jouer_. Mais ce n'était pas la question !
> Pour un Français, l'utilisation de l'impératif avec cette expression n'est _absolument pas_ naturelle.
> (Salut jann !  )



Merci Karine d'éclaircir pourquoi Jann m'a orienté vers la conjugaison de l'impératif! Je me demandais pourquoi? (pas grave Jann, ça arrive des fois!)

Mais je me demande pourquoi tu as changé mon nom en commerçant! (mais je te rassure, ça ne m'a pas déplu ! )


Et ensuite *un grand merci à tous*, maintenant je suis sûre que vous êtes de mon avis en disant que _le conjuguer_ n'a pas l'air naturel!

Alors, je me demande toujours ce que deux amis pourraient se dire, au lieu de: "Dépêche-toi! Jouons des coudes, sinon on sera encore collés cette année!",dans le cas où il y la foule dans la rue, devant la porte d'entrée et qu'il sont en retard pour l'examen final!


----------



## Nicomon

Suggestions (mais il y en a d'autres) :

_Dépêche-toi! Il va falloir jouer des coudes / on va devoir jouer des coudes, sinon... 

_Et pour ton exemple initial (sans le guichet), je dirais : _Alors, on va jouer des coudes. _


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Nicomon, oui... c'est bien ça, je crois que "On va jouer des coudes" serait le mieux approprié pour mon exemple!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

La forme la plus courante est "il va falloir jouer des coudes" (pour arriver à nos fins), qui est presque un impératif.


----------



## Hyrome

"Dépêche-toi  ! Faufilons-nous !"

- Vite, on va rater le train.
-Mais tu vois la foule devant le guichet.
-Alors,* jouons* des coudes! --> "Alors faufilons-nous !"


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a une différence de taille entre _jouer des coudes_ et _se faufiler_ : le premier se fait par la force tandis que le second se fait plus subtilement et furtivement.

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans le contexte d'une file d'attente, _se faufiler_ ne convient pas vraiment non plus…


----------



## Hyrome

Bien sûr que  _jouer des coudes_ se fait par la force alors que  _faufiler _se fait plus subtilement et furtivement, mais :

- dans le cas d'un buffet, la foule qui l'entoure n'est pas organisée et on peut essayer de s'imposer
- dans le cas d'une file d'attente à un guichet, il est mal vu de doubler et on essaie de le faire subrepticement


----------



## rolmich

Il y a aussi "sauter la file" qui consiste à soi-disant "ne demander qu'un renseignement" au guichet, et en fait, se faire servir avant tout le monde. Sauter la file, consiste aussi à faire semblant de reconnaître quelqu'un en début de file, et à s'y joindre.


----------



## Hyrome

je ne connaissais pas cette expression ... à retenir !


----------

